

Great use of .xxx domain (Safe for work link) - goatcurious
http://zomato.xxx

======
senko
Tagline is "food porn", picks up appropriately-tagged pictures from Instagram.
Safe for work.

------
spaetzel
Is this link safe for work?

~~~
goatcurious
Absolutely, it's a marketing stunt from Zomato.com -- contains food pictures

